# FREE DOWNLOAD - Final Day!



## JohnEConley (Sep 12, 2015)

If you like traditional British mysteries from the Golden Age, you'll love *The Enemy in Our Midst* and *People Say I'm Different*. Lord Charles Stewart first uses his amateur sleuthing skills to solve the murder of friend Colonel Humphries. Set in the moors of North Yorkshire and along the coast of the North Sea, this mystery will entertain from beginning to end. Then, Lord Stewart and Mary travel to Northumberland and stumble into another unpleasantness. Click the links below.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## JohnEConley (Sep 12, 2015)

Download my new mystery The Enemy in Our Midst all weekend. Visit the author page for more information on the book and myself. Reviews are always welcome at Amazon.com.

_<merged with existing thread. Please, one thread per book. Bookmark this thread so that you can find it again, thanks! --Ann>_


----------



## JohnEConley (Sep 12, 2015)

*FREE EBOOK*​[size=14pt]Savings of $6.99​
Great murder mystery by a new author is now a free download. Follow Lord Charles Stewart and schoolteacher Mary Hastings as they pursue a killer through the moors of Yorkshire, England.

Reviews are always welcome and I encourage you to post messages on my author page.

http://www.amazon.com/Enemy-Our-Midst-Charles-Stewart-ebook/dp/B014YQI6BK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1457524957&sr=8-1&keywords=john+e+conley

Thank you and enjoy!!


[size=10pt]_<merged with existing thread. Please, one thread per book. Bookmark this thread so that you can find it again, thanks! --Ann>_


----------



## JohnEConley (Sep 12, 2015)

Free download TODAY and TOMORROW!

If you like traditional British mysteries from the Golden Age, you'll love The Enemy in Our Midst. Lord Charles Stewart uses his amateur sleuthing skills to solve the murder of friend Colonel Humphries. Set in the moors of North Yorkshire and along the coast of the North Sea, this mystery will entertain from beginning to end.

Click the link in my bio for more details.

Thank you!!


----------



## JohnEConley (Sep 12, 2015)

*FREE - 3/30*​
The Enemy in Our Midst is a free download Wednesday only! Enjoy this murder mystery written in the style of the Golden Age at no cost. Can Lord Charles Stewart and Mary Hastings solve the crime before more victims are found?

Thank you!


----------



## JohnEConley (Sep 12, 2015)

Now only $1.99. Cozy mystery set in Yorkshire, England. Who killed the Colonel? Can Lord Charles Stewart and Mary Hastings solve it in time to prevent more? *The Enemy in Our Midst* by John E. Conley.


----------



## JohnEConley (Sep 12, 2015)

*Just $0.99* to help Lord Charles Stewart and Mary Hastings solve one of Yorkshire's most challenging murders. The Colonel was hated by nearly all his men in the war, but why would one of them murder him ten years later? Or was it somebody from outside the unit who knew his secret?


----------



## JohnEConley (Sep 12, 2015)

*Download for Free Saturday and Sunday*

Both Lord Charles Stewart mysteries are available for free today and tomorrow. Follow along as amateur sleuths Lord Charles, Mary, and Bingham scour the British countryside for shady characters. Also available in paperback!

https://www.amazon.com/Enemy-Our-Midst-Charles-Stewart-ebook/dp/B014YQI6BK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1501938424&sr=8-1&keywords=The+enemy+in+our+midst


----------



## JohnEConley (Sep 12, 2015)

*Download for free Sunday and Monday only!*


----------



## JohnEConley (Sep 12, 2015)

Free 9/18 - 9/19​
The Enemy in Our Midst - A Lord Charles Stewart Mystery​
Five Star reviews: Great story! A great new whodunit for lovers of the genre! Good read!

The first book in the Lord Charles Stewart series is now a free download for two days only. There were plenty of men who wanted Colonel Humphries dead. Which one had the best reason? Lord Stewart and Mary Hastings chase the killer down in Yorkshire.

https://www.amazon.com/Enemy-Our-Midst-Charles-Stewart-ebook/dp/B014YQI6BK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1474202522&sr=8-1&keywords=the+enemy+in+our+midst#customerReviews


----------



## JohnEConley (Sep 12, 2015)

4.0 out of 5 stars
Second in the Series
By Galene on October 2, 2016
'This second book in the Lord Charles Stewart goes along well, with many suspects and subplots to the murder of a prominent (but not popular) local citizen. This is a definitely cozy read, with a good sense of place and time.'


----------



## JohnEConley (Sep 12, 2015)

*FREE DOWNLOAD* October 9 and 10! 'People Say I'm Different' is the second Lord Charles Stewart mystery with Lord Charles and Mary Hastings pursuing a murderer through Northumberland, England and Armagh, Ireland. Was the prominent village resident killed out of passion, revenge, money...or was it something else? Did she know too much? This short novella will keep you interested from start to end.

[https://www.amazon.com/People-Say-Im-Different-Charles-ebook/dp/B01LHZTYFI/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1476017993&sr=8-3&keywords=people+say+i%27m+different]


----------



## JohnEConley (Sep 12, 2015)

*The Enemy in Our Midst* is *FREE* on October 17 and 18. Enjoy the first Lord Charles Stewart mystery in which he and Mary Hastings comb Yorkshire for a killer who could possibly be someone they both know very well. Then pick up the second Lord Stewart mystery, *People Say I'm Different*.


----------



## JohnEConley (Sep 12, 2015)

The second Lord Charles Stewart mystery, *People Say I'm Different*, is now available at Amazon.com. Can the mind of a mentally ill girl hold the key to a murder? Lord Stewart and Mary Hastings chase clues all the way to Ireland and back. Download now for free!!

https://www.amazon.com/People-Say-Im-Different-Charles-ebook/dp/B01LHZTYFI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1472936991&sr=8-1&keywords=John+e+Conley#nav-subnav


----------



## JohnEConley (Sep 12, 2015)

This short, entertaining, traditional British mystery is available for free today only. There were plenty of people who disliked Colonel Humphries, but who had a reason to kill him? Lord Charles Stewart and Mary Hastings search Yorkshire for the killer, among several interesting suspects.


----------



## JohnEConley (Sep 12, 2015)

*People Say I'm Different*, the second Lord Charles Stewart mystery, is being offered for free on December 8 and 9. Follow Lord Charles, Mary, and Bingham as they hunt for the murderer of a prominent village resident in Northumberland, England. Does the imperfect mind of a teenage girl hold the vital keys they need?


----------



## JohnEConley (Sep 12, 2015)

If you like traditional British mysteries from the Golden Age, you'll love *The Enemy in Our Midst*. Lord Charles Stewart uses his amateur sleuthing skills to solve the murder of friend Colonel Humphries. Set in the moors of North Yorkshire and along the coast of the North Sea, this mystery will entertain from beginning to end.

https://www.amazon.com/Enemy-Our-Midst-Charles-Stewart-ebook/dp/B014YQI6BK/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1481722013&sr=1-3&keywords=john+e+conley


----------



## JohnEConley (Sep 12, 2015)

Get the second Lord Charles Stewart mystery today and tomorrow. If you like the Golden Age of British Mystery, you'll love these traditional stories.


----------



## JohnEConley (Sep 12, 2015)

Click the link below to download *The Enemy in Our Midst*. It is free today and tomorrow. Enjoy!


----------



## JohnEConley (Sep 12, 2015)

The second Lord Charles Stewart mystery, *People Say I'm Different*, is now available at Amazon.com. Can the mind of a mentally ill girl hold the key to a murder? Lord Stewart and Mary Hastings chase clues all the way to Ireland and back. Download now for free!!

Also try *The Enemy in Our Midst*, the first book in the series.


----------



## JohnEConley (Sep 12, 2015)

If you like traditional British mysteries from the Golden Age, you'll love *The Enemy in Our Midst*. Lord Charles Stewart uses his amateur sleuthing skills to solve the murder of friend Colonel Humphries. Set in the moors of North Yorkshire and along the coast of the North Sea, this mystery will entertain from beginning to end. Find it at https://www.amazon.com/Enemy-Our-Midst-Charles-Stewart-ebook/dp/B014YQI6BK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1490144917&sr=8-1&keywords=john+e+conley

Also pick up the second Lord Charles Stewart mystery, *People Say I'm Different*. Both books are available in Kindle and paperback versions.


----------



## JohnEConley (Sep 12, 2015)

If you like traditional British mysteries from the Golden Age, you'll love The Enemy in Our Midst. Lord Charles Stewart uses his amateur sleuthing skills to solve the murder of friend Colonel Humphries. Set in the moors of North Yorkshire and along the coast of the North Sea, this mystery will entertain from beginning to end. Be sure to pick up the second Lord Charles mystery, People Say I'm Different.


----------



## JohnEConley (Sep 12, 2015)

The Golden Age of British Mystery returns with this thriller set on the Northumberland seacoast. Lord Charles Stewart, Bingham, and Mary return in their second foray into amateur sleuthing as a prominent resident of a seaside village is murdered during the night. Does a teenage girl hold the clues they need? Also, be sure to pick up the first Lord Charles Stewart mystery: The Enemy in Our Midst. Both books are available in Kindle and paperback versions.


----------



## JohnEConley (Sep 12, 2015)

Both of the Lord Charles Stewart mysteries are available for *FREE* on Sunday. Follow Lord Charles and Mary as they solve murders in the English countryside and along the seacoast. Also available in paperback.


----------



## JohnEConley (Sep 12, 2015)

Both of the Lord Charles Stewart mysteries are available for FREE on Sunday. Follow Lord Charles and Mary as they solve murders in the English countryside and along the seacoast. Also available in paperback.


----------



## JohnEConley (Sep 12, 2015)

Both of the Lord Charles Stewart mysteries are available for FREE on Sunday. Follow Lord Charles and Mary as they solve murders in the English countryside and along the seacoast. Also available in paperback.


----------



## JohnEConley (Sep 12, 2015)

Both of the Lord Charles Stewart mysteries are available for *FREE* today. Follow Lord Charles and Mary as they solve murders in the English countryside and along the seacoast. Also available in paperback.


----------



## JohnEConley (Sep 12, 2015)

Download for Free Saturday and Sunday

Both Lord Charles Stewart mysteries are available for free today and tomorrow. Follow along as amateur sleuths Lord Charles, Mary, and Bingham scour the British countryside for shady characters. I recommend starting with _The Enemy in Our Midst_. Also available in paperback!

https://www.amazon.com/Enemy-Our-Midst-Charles-Stewart-ebook/dp/B014YQI6BK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1501938424&sr=8-1&keywords=The+enemy+in+our+midst


----------



## JohnEConley (Sep 12, 2015)

Final day!


----------



## JohnEConley (Sep 12, 2015)

If you like traditional British mysteries from the Golden Age, you'll love *The Enemy in Our Midst* and *They Say I'm Different*. Lord Charles Stewart uses his amateur sleuthing skills to solve befuddling murders. Set in the moors of North Yorkshire and along the coast of the North Sea, these mysteries will entertain from beginning to end. Find them at Amazon.com.


----------



## JohnEConley (Sep 12, 2015)

If you like traditional British mysteries from the Golden Age, you'll love *The Enemy in Our Midst* and *People Say I'm Different*. Lord Charles Stewart uses his amateur sleuthing skills to solve befuddling murders. Set in the moors of North Yorkshire and along the coast of the North Sea, these mysteries will entertain from beginning to end. Find them at Amazon.com.


----------



## JohnEConley (Sep 12, 2015)

Final day!


----------



## JohnEConley (Sep 12, 2015)

Both of the Lord Charles Stewart mysteries are available for *FREE* Monday and Tuesday. These cozy mysteries are set in North Yorkshire and Northumberland. You'll love the characters and plots of these short, enjoyable reads patterned after Agatha Christie and Dorothy Sayers. Check out the five-star ratings on Amazon! Click the links below.

*<merged with existing thread. Please, one thread per book. Bookmark this thread so that you can find it again, thanks! Duplicate threads may be removed without comment. --Ann>*


----------



## JohnEConley (Sep 12, 2015)

Both of the Lord Charles Stewart mysteries are now available for 99 cents. These cozy mysteries are set in North Yorkshire and Northumberland. You'll love the characters and plots of these short, enjoyable reads patterned after Agatha Christie and Dorothy Sayers. Check out the five-star ratings on Amazon! Click the book covers below.


----------



## JohnEConley (Sep 12, 2015)

Get two great books for free! Click on a cover below to begin your adventure.


----------



## JohnEConley (Sep 12, 2015)

Two mysteries. One low price. *FREE!*


----------



## JohnEConley (Sep 12, 2015)

Get both Lord Charles Stewart mysteries for free on January 7th!!


----------



## JohnEConley (Sep 12, 2015)

Get both Lord Charles Stewart mysteries for free on January 29th!!


----------



## JohnEConley (Sep 12, 2015)

Get both books for free today!


----------



## JohnEConley (Sep 12, 2015)

Get both books for free today!


----------



## JohnEConley (Sep 12, 2015)

Free on April 15!


----------



## JohnEConley (Sep 12, 2015)

If you like traditional British mysteries from the Golden Age, you'll love The Enemy in Our Midst and People Say I'm Different. Lord Charles Stewart first uses his amateur sleuthing skills to solve the murder of friend Colonel Humphries. Set in the moors of North Yorkshire and along the coast of the North Sea, this mystery will entertain from beginning to end. Then, Lord Stewart and Mary travel to Northumberland and stumble into another unpleasantness. Click the links below.


----------



## JohnEConley (Sep 12, 2015)

Free download today!


----------



## JohnEConley (Sep 12, 2015)

Free download on June 17!


----------



## JohnEConley (Sep 12, 2015)

Free downloads!


----------



## JohnEConley (Sep 12, 2015)

Sunday only! Click the links below. Enjoy!


----------



## JohnEConley (Sep 12, 2015)

Free download August 12!!


----------



## JohnEConley (Sep 12, 2015)

Free on September 2 & 3!


----------



## JohnEConley (Sep 12, 2015)

Two mysteries. Free today only! Click links below.


----------



## JohnEConley (Sep 12, 2015)

Two mysteries. Free today only! Click links below.


----------



## JohnEConley (Sep 12, 2015)

Both books are now only 99 cents!!


----------



## JohnEConley (Sep 12, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving!  Download both books for free today. Click the links below.


----------



## JohnEConley (Sep 12, 2015)

FREE all weekend!


----------



## JohnEConley (Sep 12, 2015)

Last day for free download!


----------



## JohnEConley (Sep 12, 2015)

Free on April 2 & 3!


----------



## JohnEConley (Sep 12, 2015)

Great mystery series.


----------



## JohnEConley (Sep 12, 2015)

Download for free today and tomorrow!


----------



## JohnEConley (Sep 12, 2015)

Final day for free download!


----------



## JohnEConley (Sep 12, 2015)

Both of the Lord Charles mysteries are FREE from Thursday through Monday. Take this opportunity to introduce yourself to Lord Charles and Mary as they solve two cozy mysteries.
https://www.amazon.com/Enemy-Our-Midst-Charles-Stewart-ebook/dp/B014YQI6BK/ref=sr_1_3?keywords=the+enemy+in+our+midst&qid=1577361388&sr=8-3


----------



## JohnEConley (Sep 12, 2015)

Final three days!!


----------



## JohnEConley (Sep 12, 2015)

Last chance before price goes up.


----------



## JohnEConley (Sep 12, 2015)

Nice cozy mystery series now on sale.


----------

